# Trading before the market opens - CFDs Australian Sectors



## Bruiser (29 December 2007)

Hi Gents, I'm new to this so please tread easy.

I'm trading CFD's (Australian Sectors) through CMC. 

I've noticed that once the market opens for trading, to the likes of me (IE.general public), that there can be some considerable changes to the price from the closing price from the day before, sometime in the case of the "Energy or Materials Sectors" it can be hundreds of points.

Is there trading before the market opens to the General Public? 
If so, is it possible to get in on this through a broker or any other method?

Your help would be greatly appreciated 

....Bruiser


----------



## robots (29 December 2007)

*Re: Trading before the market opens - CFD's Australian Sectors*

hello,

this is the manipulation that occurs by the CFD, spread betting providers, I dont believe this happens in the real market, i.e. all ords, asx 200, energy sector etc

you could literally watch things go -ative then +itive very quickly

several years ago now, I just had a massive stop loss, around 500pts on the Aussie200, spi200 or whatever they call it now

thankyou

robots


----------

